
Ask HN: Is the JVM deprecated in the x86-64 world? - mbrzusto
In the past world of Sparc, Risc, x486, x86-64, Itanium, etc ... the JVM seemed like a great solution to the problem of recompiling code for different CPU targets. But in today&#x27;s world of cloud based commodity hardware can&#x27;t we just optimize for x86-64 (C&#x2F;C++) and be done with it? &quot;Write once, deploy everywhere&quot; has come full circle.
======
higherpurpose
What about ARM and POWER? Google is deploying Power in its data center and I
thin Nvidia is working on POWER CPUs for datacenters/supercomputers (they are
both members of the recently formed "OpenPOWER Alliance").

As for ARM, I know there's a big reluctance to use ARM for the big names,
because "meh, x86 is almost as good and we already have all the tools for it".
But I think ARM is going to grow in a grassroots kind of way, from the very
low-end (Raspberry Pi) and up. It will happen slowly, but a decade from now I
think ARM will have a decent market share in the server market. x86 didn't
kill the previous architecture in the enterprise overnight either - it took
2-3 decades to displace most of them.

------
giaour
Even if there were only one important CPU architecture in the world, you would
still have to deal with multiple operating systems.

------
dragonwriter
x86-64 isn't the only platform that matters today (as higherpurpose notes, ARM
and POWER are significant in various spheres), and its _relative_ dominance in
the mainstream of the market isn't guaranteed to be enduring.

The kind of native-platform independence that the JVM offers may be _less_
important right now than it was when Java was introduced, but it hasn't
completely stopped having a point.

